# Master/Force carbon fork/10 speed record kit - $2000



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi All,
So I walked into a local bike shop and I found a 2003 Colnago Master with force carbon fork, Colnago labeled titanium seatpost, Chirs King headset and 10 speed Record kit (except chorus front derailleur) for $2K. I couldn't find a single nick, chip, or scratch on the frame and the bike looks brand new even tho it is on consignment. 
handle bar and stem are aluminum ITM and Deda stuff.

So is this a good deal?

PS: The bike has the special columbus DT 15V tubing decal and chrome stays. Similar to what I see advertised on the web as X lites. How do I tell if this is a master or master X lite? The frame has a LUX paint scheme and says master below it.......


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Its an MXL. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*A test ride convinced me that I have to have it!!!*

I thought I would share it with you folks.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

orbeamike,

Last year I bought an MXL 2003 frame NOS. It has a Centaur-Chorus mix and Euros wheels. Adding it up in my head, that's right around $3000 for the completed bike. And that was buying everything on sale, at least I thought it was on sale until your thread.

That's an absolutely beautiful bike. Mine has the Rabobank colors. See you at the annual super secret meetings. Don't tell anyone.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

orbeamike said:



> I thought I would share it with you folks.


If you did not buy that bike at that price (assuming it is the appropriate size) I was going to scream. Good work.... that's a beautiful bike.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice. What size is it? You got a fantastic deal.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks all, 
I'm pretty stoked to have stumbled upon this bike in my size after I accidently destroyed my favorite steel Merckx. The Colnago is a livelier ride compared to the steel Eddy Merckx it replaces. I think it's partly due to the carbon fork vs the steel fork on the Merckx. 
The bike advertised as a 59cm, measured 58cm ctc seat tube. 

This bike is going to see a lot more miles on her now


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Very pretty and a good deal as well


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope you'll get it. It is very beautiful.
I have a Colnago Master (circa 1990) - solid Ferrari red - for 15 yrs. I still take it out once a week. I refuse to give it up, lots and lots of fond memories.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

the aesthetics of the size 'n fit parameters are classic, a dialed in real-world roadie look.

i (gladly) paid more for my colnago frame that is made outta some kinda plastic fibre stuff!





orbeamike said:


> I thought I would share it with you folks.


----------

